# Sons first turkey



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Me and my new hunting partner went hunting Sat and Sun. Sat sucked for us, no gobbling at all save a few in the AM. Sun was much better, and we were on a turkey right away. I had forgot to load the gun, or should I say, chamber a round, for safety. Set up, decoys out and turkey coming it hit me. I chambered a round just in time, to see the turkey come walking out. It sees the decoys and goes into full strut. I tell my boy to shoot it and I here the firing pin snap, but nothing happened. I watched the turkey and when his tail was blocking his view I tried to chamber another round, jammed the gun. So while the turkey is strutin around at 20 yards or less I'm trying to fix the gun. I fixed the jamb and when the bolt slid home the noise finally tip him off that something was not right and he started walking off, told my boy to shoot him and this time it went off and folded him in his tracks. 8-10 inch beard and 1inch spurs. Super sweet.

LUCKY you bet we was, but I'll take luck any time. :clapping:

10 Years old and his first turkey and first turkey hunt
Made my whole year no matter what else happens.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Certainly a hunt to remember. Congrats!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Thats awsome! congrats to you both, memories that you will carry with you for life,


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Were you in a blind or up against a tree? If I even flinch they run. Good story nice bird. He will remember that past his 60's talking to his grand kids, about the time he got his first.


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Congrats to both of you. Great job and great story


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Header said:


> Were you in a blind or up against a tree? If I even flinch they run. Good story nice bird. He will remember that past his 60's talking to his grand kids, about the time he got his first.



Header, we were against a tree about 15-16 inches wide and in an open area with almost nothing between us and the decoys. Our setup was chosen to have the turkey see the decoys just as he reached the end of a hillside and started around the end of the ridge. The turkey was in a area that he either had to climb up a steep ridge to get above us or walk a level area around the end of the ridge. I told my son if this same thing happened 100 times, 99 of them we don't kill this turkey. He told me later that he will remember this the rest of his life, and I know I will. On another note, he carried that turkey close to a mile through the woods back to camp, and if you've ever hunted in Perry county in SE Ohio you know most of that walk was up hill.


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

congrats on a nice bird!! many more to come!


----------

